# Elavil and Bentyl together???



## JillAnn (Jan 19, 1999)

Hi everyone,I was wondering if it was safe to take Elavil and Bentyl at the same time??? I've been taking Elavl for about 2 1/2 months and have been some better, but last week was a doosey for me and out of desperation and pain in my right side I took some Bentyl. I felt better, but are you really supposed to take these together??could someone let me know???Thank you!Jill


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 1999)

It's okay to take the two together, but be aware that the two have similar side effects, which may make the side effects worse. They include dry mouth, constipation, blurred vision, rapid heart beat, and urinary retention. If you don't notice that these are bothering you too bad, then there is no problem taking the two together. K


----------



## TLC (Oct 19, 2000)

I have never taken the Elavil, but my doctor has recently presribed Bentyl. Can you please share what you have experienced with this drug? My predominant symptom is pain in my lower left abdominal area. In reading everyone's notes on various meds, I am getting somewhat concerned that no one has mentioned Bentyl.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

I've used Bently. It works OK for cramps and nausea. I never noticed any side effects but other people have. Many people like Librax better because of that reason.


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

let me just clear some things up.Bentyl,Bemote,Byclomine,Di-spaz and Dicylomine are all the same thing,they are all anti-spasmic drugs just different names for different companies.They all do the same and all can be taken with forms of Amitriptyline,which is also Elavil,Endep,Etrafon,Triavil,Limbitrol(i'm on this)and Limbitrol DS. They are also forms of Amitriptyline.They are also tricylic antidepressants which are broken down in the liver.I hope this clears some things up for you guys.=-)------------------Cadia Carpathia


----------

